# 声音问题

## loujiaye-w

安装系统后没有声音

➜  ~ cat /proc/asound/cards  

 0 [MID            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel MID

                      HDA Intel MID at 0xf0600000 irq 27

 1 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xcdefc000 irq 16

➜  ~ aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

➜  ~ 

求助，这个是社么原因引起的

----------

## loujiaye-w

顶，咱们这个社区人气不旺啊

----------

## lulin

是不是需要在内核中开启NVIDIA声卡的支持？

----------

## loujiaye-w

 *lulin wrote:*   

> 是不是需要在内核中开启NVIDIA声卡的支持？

 

不记得是不是添加了声卡支持。我能通过什么方式验证吗？现在我通过alsamixer和/proc/asound/card0能够看到声卡，是不是已经添加了声卡支持

----------

## lulin

 *loujiaye-w wrote:*   

>  *lulin wrote:*   是不是需要在内核中开启NVIDIA声卡的支持？ 
> 
> 不记得是不是添加了声卡支持。我能通过什么方式验证吗？现在我通过alsamixer和/proc/asound/card0能够看到声卡，是不是已经添加了声卡支持

 

我的卡是ati的，也是上面带的声卡，按照官方wiki做一遍可以的。没试过N卡，按官方的来估计也差不多。

哎呀，人太少了，贴吧上的人多一点，要不去那上面问问，说不定有N卡的。

----------

## loujiaye-w

 *lulin wrote:*   

>  *loujiaye-w wrote:*    *lulin wrote:*   是不是需要在内核中开启NVIDIA声卡的支持？ 
> 
> 不记得是不是添加了声卡支持。我能通过什么方式验证吗？现在我通过alsamixer和/proc/asound/card0能够看到声卡，是不是已经添加了声卡支持 
> 
> 我的卡是ati的，也是上面带的声卡，按照官方wiki做一遍可以的。没试过N卡，按官方的来估计也差不多。
> ...

 

好的 多谢

----------

## loujiaye-w

重新编译了内核 依然没有声音  愁啊

不过gentoo确实禁的起折腾。今天更新到一半断电。连上电源后，居然没有一点问题。要是ubuntu，估计已经坏掉了

----------

## loujiaye-w

以解决，内核没有编译相关的 codec

提醒大家注意，按照官网设置，没有mount /boot分区，所以编译了几次内核都不行。后来挂在后，安装内核才成功

----------

